# What does Harpring do?



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

To piss everybody off every game. He gets in whoever he is playing against heads every night. Watch all the cheap things that these dudes do to him. Does he talk about their mom. Or does he just play too hard for having parted hair. Either way, that is my favorite thing about him, he pisses the other dude off every time... 

Your thoughts....


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I like to think of him as Sloan's hitman. He plays physical and no one in the NBA likes it because they are all finess pansies. I wish that they wouldn't have held him back last night. He would have clobbered that guy. Go Jazz!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Harpring... at all. I think he's just filling a spot on the roster... kinda the expendable hacker they can send in to play dirty, get cheap fouls, etc to throw off the opposing team. No real value besides that and I think it'd be nice to let the other players give it right back to him. Thing about players like Matt is he's going to be the first one complaining to the ref when he does get caught doing his job and that just makes me despise him even more.... everyone knows why you're in there dude, and its not because you're a superstar so don't complain when you get called on it. :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I'm not a fan of Harpring... at all. I think he's just filling a spot on the roster... kinda the expendable hacker they can send in to play dirty, get cheap fouls, etc to throw off the opposing team. No real value besides that and I think it'd be nice to let the other players give it right back to him. Thing about players like Matt is he's going to be the first one complaining to the ref when he does get caught doing his job and that just makes me despise him even more.... everyone knows why you're in there dude, and its not because you're a superstar so don't complain when you get called on it. :?


WOW Riley.

I like Matt he plays hard and I liek it when he get in people heads and piss them off. I just wish he would knock teh **** out of koby.Matt is a big part of the jazz.He can make soem big shot for them. Dam good player in my eyes. If Matt would have gotten to that dud last night they would have been picking him up off the floor with a back board.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Brian, That's a good question. Jordan says "he fouls Kobe Bryant". But he's just a clam slayer, what does he know. :mrgreen:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/p ... yerId=0306

He has averaged 11.8 points for his career. His contribution however has been down this year. Even though, he compares to the following; per 48 minutes off of *this *years #'s
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/teams/sta ... 48&split=0
Per 48 minutes he is pulling the same numbers as Kenyon Martin
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/teams/sta ... 48&split=0
He's close to Lamar Odom
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/teams/sta ... 48&split=0
He is between Steve Nash and Jason Richardson
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/teams/sta ... 48&split=0
Jermaine Oneal
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/teams/sta ... 48&split=0

Do i need to keep going. He is valuable!!! period. Last i checked his antics worked on Kobe, Pierce, Allen.

I'd think any smart coach would love to have him as their *8th *or *9th *man. that is what he is on the Jazz's team


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Brian, That's a good question. Jordan says "he fouls Kobe Bryant". But he's just a clam slayer, what does he know. :mrgreen:


Yeah! That's right. What does that card cheatin clam know? Brian is going to do better this year, because I know that he is studying up on football for 4.23 hours every day. You might say that he's in training. Watch out fellow fantasy football players. I'm putting my money on the smart guy with a bow. As for Harpring, I think I saw him working in the lumber section at Home Depot in Centerville.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I'm not a fan of Harpring... at all. I think he's just filling a spot on the roster... kinda the expendable hacker they can send in to play dirty, get cheap fouls, etc to throw off the opposing team. No real value besides that and I think it'd be nice to let the other players give it right back to him. Thing about players like Matt is he's going to be the first one complaining to the ref when he does get caught doing his job and that just makes me despise him even more.... everyone knows why you're in there dude, and its not because you're a superstar so don't complain when you get called on it. :?


Of course you would say that..... :roll: The guy is on the tale end of his career, but the guy back in his prime was a beast. He would make the midrange shot, play the best players on defense. He was a heck of a player, he still is a good player, just not as consistent, but I would bet every coach in the league would love to have him on there team.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Matt is a stud! I love the way he plays.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

fatbass said:


> He's the bull in the china shop. He's a FOOTBALL player, for hecksakes. If you want blood, Harpring will give it to ya.
> 
> Hit Kobe in the throat, Matt! :twisted:


You are a violent person f*atbass*. :shock: Peace is the way.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Harpring probably has the most consistent mid-range jump shot on the Jazz. It's really effective to have somebody come off a curl and hit that shot when the clock is winding down. Just watch how many times Harpring puts one in on the 23rd second. Also, as others have mentioned, he's a friggin' bulldog! I'll admit that he is slowing down quite a bit. He was awesome a few years ago.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I've always said that he is the best linebacker in the NBA... Riley, come on... I watch the Jazz too much for you to tell me things that aren't true about my team. After that altercation, Harpring scored the next 6 points. He is always getting his hand on the ball and making the other team work...


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Since Matt came to the Jazz he has been my favorite player on the team. I like his toughness and how well he plays defense. He's a hustler, a hard nosed player that fits in perfect with Jerry's system. His production on offense has slid over the years but he still contributes. 

Last week when the Jazz needed someone to play tough and shut down Paul Pierce in the waning minutes, Jerry went with Harpring while Ak who is known for his defense sat on the bench. Matt is still valuable to this team, not only for what he can do on the court, but also for the leadership that he brings to the locker room.

The league needs more tough guys like him and not the soft prima-donnas that seem to be the norm these days. 

Shane


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Hit Kobe in the throat, Matt! :twisted:


+1

Riley come on man. You are the odd ball on this one.I beat if he was on the lakers you would love him just like you do Kobe.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

He is an ATTITUDE- like him or not- I want him on my team.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> He's the bull in the china shop.


My point exactly. I can hit a mid range shot and foul people like its going out of style too, but it doesn't make me a good basketball player. :roll: He's basically five free fouls for Jerry and the team, throwing in occasional points from cleaning up on a bad shot or something like that. He's the garbage man of the team, just there cleaning up leftovers. 8)


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Comrade Duck said:


> Since Matt came to the Jazz he has been my favorite player on the team. I like his toughness and how well he plays defense. He's a hustler, a hard nosed player that fits in perfect with Jerry's system. His production on offense has slid over the years but he still contributes.
> 
> Last week when the Jazz needed someone to play tough and shut down Paul Pierce in the waning minutes, Jerry went with Harpring while Ak who is known for his defense sat on the bench. Matt is still valuable to this team, not only for what he can do on the court, but also for the leadership that he brings to the locker room.
> 
> ...


I agree whats not to like about the guy .They need to keep him around just for his attitude hopefully it will rub off on some of the young guys.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > Hit Kobe in the throat, Matt! :twisted:
> ...


For what its worth, I can't stand Kobe either. Thats my wife that is a gung ho Lakers fan. I figure I'm the oddball on this just because I'm not a Jazz fan... but thats pretty much every season on almost every local team besides the Bees. :lol: I'm quite comfortable in that role by now.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Harpring is the only one on the Jazz that Utahns can relate to. Most need him to be valid. Just like Danny White was a great quarterback. :roll: 

What are all of your opinions on Harry Reid? :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I like Harpring because he hustles and works harder than any other player on the Jazz roster. He is past his prime, and not as athletic as many players in the league, but he is still a valuable asset to the team. I wish Boozer and a few others would take lessons from matt on how to play with some heart.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Harpring is the only one on the Jazz that Utahns can relate to. Most need him to be valid. Just like Danny White was a great quarterback. :roll:
> 
> What are all of your opinions on Harry Reid? :mrgreen:


It's been 5 or 6 years ago, my wife and I were living in Bountiful. We were members of the gym Excel during the time that they transitioned between their old place and the brand new facility. For about a 9 month period they had a temporary gym set up in the old 5 points mall. It was a hole, dirty and dark, but was sufficient while we waited for the new place to open up.

Matt Harpring use to come in periodically and work out there. I couldn't figure out why, he of all people, would come workout at that sweat shop. I got the impression that he was just an ordinary guy that didn't need to be pampered. I can relate to that.

Having grown up in Randy Rigby's neighborhood I've, over the years, talked with him about different things and players in the Jazz organization. He has always had good things to say about Matt, not only as a player but also as being a great guy.

Since Matt is the only one who Utahn's can relate to, I'll have to say that's not such a bad thing. He's an all around good guy who has a great work ethic, he hustles, he's a team leader, he's tough and gets the job done. Thanks for the compliment.

How's Harry Reids jumpshot?

Shane


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:

Hey, I was a frequenter of the old 5 points mall.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Harpring is the only one on the Jazz that Utahns can relate to.


I don't know.... with the long white socks, I could see Korver in socks/sandals being somebody that Utahns could relate to as well.  Those two seem to be the token "white bread" American players folks could identify with. Pro, Harpring has to hustle, otherwise he's got nothing else to give. From hearing you guys talk though, it sounds like some of the other players could use a little bit of his heart. Brian's right...I don't follow them closely but Fatbass' comments echo my thoughts pretty closely.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

> He's the bull in the china shop. He's a FOOTBALL player, for hecksakes. If you want blood, Harpring will give it to ya.
> 
> Hit Kobe in the throat, Matt!


It's pretty easy to be a bull in a china shop when almost everyone else have glass chins


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I will admit that Harpring is a bit of a whiner, but I like him and his screw off attitude. :twisted:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the way Harpering plays. I'm not a huge basketball guy - but what I see of Harp is that he probably lacks NBA talent - even in his prime. BUT, he makes up for that in his heart and hustle. And as bad as his knees are at this point, it is a miracle he makes it up and down the court. But he does. I have HUGE respect for him. During the 23 win season or whatever it was, I took my family to a game. Harp was the ONLY Jazz player showing any kind of hustle whatsoever. The rest of the team totally phoned in the game. I was so mad, not that they lost, but that they didn't try. I wrote a letter to Larry Miller and let him know I didn't appreciate dropping huge chunks of change to watch a professional team not try. On that team, Harp was the only one that provided the effort you might expect. His old-school work ethic is a dying breed in the NBA. If Harp's talent matched his heart, he's Larry Bird. But it doesn't so he's the 8th guy on a mediocre team.


----------



## sprig (Feb 29, 2008)

Harpring was injured and missed the game last night. The dreaded Utah Wildlife Network curse strikes again.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I'm not a fan of Harpring... at all. I think he's just filling a spot on the roster... kinda the expendable hacker they can send in to play dirty, get cheap fouls, etc to throw off the opposing team. No real value besides that and I think it'd be nice to let the other players give it right back to him. Thing about players like Matt is he's going to be the first one complaining to the ref when he does get caught doing his job and that just makes me despise him even more.... everyone knows why you're in there dude, and its not because you're a superstar so don't complain when you get called on it. :?


Sounds like a few Lakers and one or two Spurs I know. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> > He's the bull in the china shop. He's a FOOTBALL player, for hecksakes. If you want blood, Harpring will give it to ya.
> >
> > Hit Kobe in the throat, Matt!
> 
> ...


Yay.... its Thursday and I get to go do my Matt Harpring impression in church ball tonight. Thankfully it doesn't take any finesse or actual basketball ability to be able to play well (being athletic in general and being willing to get dirty on the boards works wonders), otherwise, like Harpring, I'd be out of my league.  :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> He's the garbage man of the team, just there cleaning up leftovers. 8)


In other words, he's the guy scoring most of the second chance points, a stat that often wins games for teams. Keep trying. :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

> Yay.... its Thursday and I get to go do my Matt Harpring impression in church ball tonight. Thankfully it doesn't take any finesse or actual basketball ability to be able to play well (being athletic in general and being willing to get dirty on the boards works wonders), otherwise, like Harpring, I'd be out of my league.


You're one of those guys huh... I love playing against guys like you it makes for a fun game of who can get away with the most crap before you get a foul called on ya. Unfortunately i'd say that i fit your same profile kinda athletic and like to get in other's heads. Go church ball!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> > Yay.... its Thursday and I get to go do my Matt Harpring impression in church ball tonight. Thankfully it doesn't take any finesse or actual basketball ability to be able to play well (being athletic in general and being willing to get dirty on the boards works wonders), otherwise, like Harpring, I'd be out of my league.
> 
> 
> You're one of those guys huh... I love playing against guys like you it makes for a fun game of who can get away with the most crap before you get a foul called on ya. Unfortunately i'd say that i fit your same profile kinda athletic and like to get in other's heads. Go church ball!!!!


I'm the almost 6 foot, fastest guy on the floor who gets nominated to play down low because I'm actually athletic and am usually a little willing to get in there with the big fat guys who are a bit taller but can't get out of their own way and root around for some rebounds. Meanwhile the old, slow, or totally out of shape guys get to play John Stockton and give me dirty looks when their bounce pass doesn't get right down the middle of the key past four guys trying help me trying to post up Big George. I can't jump but can hip check a fattie out of the way to get a rebound.... plus the big guys make it easier to hide elbows, grabs of shirt, etc that you wouldn't get away with on a little guy.  Ask Matt... he'll tell you. I agree Itchy.... its not high level ball so no blood, no foul. I do play clean for the most part but if I'm overmatched by a huge guy, there are ways to even things up. Pretty soon, they quit jumping for rebounds. :lol: Gotta love it!!! One thing Matt has over the guys I play church ball with... he doesn't cherry pick... man, lazy folks who do that really are the worst!

Chaser... you would think he'd score more... as many scraps as he finds but for some reason he doesn't score more. Now I understand, he's one hell of an athlete, otherwise he wouldn't even be on the roster (I mean how many kids try to make the team and get shopped out to "development" leagues right?) but he's nothing special. Hustle and fouls... thats his game... and thats cool, but there aren't many like Matt who can make it work for them. I almost wonder if he's not still around due to a contract they're locked into or sentimental value or something..... maybe it really is because he's there every day, working his tail off when the team has so many other players that are injury prone or just flat out flakes (ie. Boozer).


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Ever since this thread I have been paying close attention to Harpring and I have to say that he might be the best player in the NBA...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Bong water drinker. Why aren't you at league? I went down there and didn't see you there so I left.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Because I am watching the JAZZ! And you did not go to league, and your daughter is totally gay...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Next time we are somewhere public and you have to take a pee, I am sneaking up behind you and giving you the monster arm tap. We'll see how gay my daughter is after having to explain that one to your peers.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Bong water drinker.


+1. You're nuts Brian. 8)


----------

